# TTOC Annual Event - options for Saturday 12th July



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Jason (55JWB) has been looking into options local to Burghley for Saturday 12th...

They are Off Road Land Rover Driving or Fast Track Quads at Tixover Quarry approx 5.5 miles from Burghley provided by www.protrax.co.uk Â I've used them before and they have charged me around Â£25 person for an afternoon or morning provided that there are around 20 participants

or Â

Possible Guided tour arround Rockingham Speedway approx 14 miles from Burghley www.rockingham.co.uk I will ring them today to see if possible, I know there are no other events on that day. Â There may be a ristriction on numbers? Â Not making any promises but last time I organised this they let us take our cars out on the track for a couple of laps behind one of their drivers with no overtaking Â

Any interest would be useful to know

Thanks Jason


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Happy to do the Quads or the Rockkigham speedway... ;D

The AGM will be that afternoon/evening (we'll make it quick ;D), so can we organise it so that any events finish not to late!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Personally would prefer Rockingham...


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Definately Rockingham....Days Of Thunder here we come    2 inches from the wall at 160mph yeah baby 
Bribe the marshall go on please, please.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

There's good news ;D and bad news 

Rockingham are just too busy on the 12th July to accomodate a tour and chance to drive the track. 

However, They would really like to get us along and have a tour and chance on the track later in the year ;D

Working with the events commitee I will post/organise something at the end of the summer at Rockingham...

Thanks

Jason


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] :-[


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

That's a shame 

What about option 2? The quads ;D


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2003)

Quads sound cool......change of clothing and shower at a B & B required ;D ;D

Just need Ze Germans to be on time with my build now!!!! :-X :-X


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Come anyway! ;D


----------

